# Too many commercials



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Trying to watch a little football, but way too many commercials. When I was a kid (don't say it Charles) they had a whole lot less commercials. We used to get a snack or go to the restroom during commercials. I'm surprised they don't stop the ball in mid air for a commercial. Watching Da Bears


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 68216


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

At least 20 min of commercials per hour. Seems like 40 min for commercials and 20 min for programs.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess that is 1 reason I do not own a tv....I have not watched tv in over 10 years.....1 less money grabber for me to worry about..cuz

when your living on social security income...you have to make every penny count...yes I mean pennies....Most people could not live on what I have for a budget

each month....example~~daily food allowance is 2 bucks...I buy food items wisely & on sale for the month....Most people could not live in a small living area

I could do a 8'x8' (64sq ft) just fine...It has been said I live like a Hermit...I say thrifty & wisely......So I agree with you Tag with the TV Situation..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

The real problem I have with commercials these days is the YOU HAVE TO PAY TO WATCH THEM! Assuming you arent watching over the air broadcasts and pay a monthly fee to thieves like Dish/Directv/Timewarner/similar. Paying to have them provide you with non stop late evening 30 minute commercials is what pushed me away from the table. I havent had "TV" in 5 months and have saved almost $500 so far. I watch anything I want over the internet using XBMC


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Aw guys, I stopped watching TV when I started high school in 1965 - still don't have time to watch.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> I guess that is 1 reason I do not own a tv....I have not watched tv in over 10 years.....1 less money grabber for me to worry about..cuz
> 
> when your living on social security income...you have to make every penny count...yes I mean pennies....Most people could not live on what I have for a budget
> 
> ...


Venerable one, you don't have to go without a TV. Since you have internet you prob know that you can pickup digital broadcasts with a set of rabbit ear antennas... you can get used LCD tv dirt cheap off craigslist (even with digital tuners) and voila you got Sunday NFL (unless your too far from a tower)... I don't pay for cable just internet and I still got all I want TV wise... DAMN the Cowboys owned the Seahawks today, that was some humble pie despite the close score. :mellow:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you guys are watching t.v. all wrong. its commercials with shows in between. real soon we wont even have programs interrupted for commercials, it will all be on a scroll across the bottom on your screen and a pop up window in a corner of your t.v. better yet, a little screen will pop out on top of your t.v. like a flash on a camera.


----------

